# Windows 10 won't allow Chrome.



## jamboian (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi! First post, hope I'm in the right place.
Just upgraded to 10 from 8.1 on an HP Pavilion/Touchsmart laptop
Model 14-b178sa, and it won't run Chrome browser.
I've uninstalled the old version, downloaded and installed from scratch
both 32bit and 64bit (separately).
I've set Chrome as default browser eleventy million times and it won't even launch.
I don't care if Edge is any good or not, I'm a Google fan and I want my Chrome back.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

How to make Chrome the default browser in Windows 10


----------



## jamboian (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi! Thanks for the reply. Sorry if I didn't explain properly in my post,this is exactly the problem, I have done this numerous times, uninstalled, downloaded, installed and tried again.
I have a Chrome icon both on the desktop and in the taskbar, neither of which do anything.
In settings Chrome is set as default browser, I have checked that windows firewall isn't blocking it.
I have everything I can think of up to date and have ran HPs onboard diagnostics and updates.
I'm totally at a loss as my old Dell desktop ruining win 7 ultimate updated to 10 and all is well, including Chrome.
Cheers

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've never used Google Chrome and never will, so I'm not familiar with its settings or what issues it has with Windows 10.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jamboian (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for that detailed technical analysis. I'll be off then.
Cheers

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

jamboian said:


> Hi! First post, hope I'm in the right place.
> Just upgraded to 10 from 8.1 on an HP Pavilion/Touchsmart laptop
> Model 14-b178sa, and it won't run Chrome browser.
> I've uninstalled the old version, downloaded and installed from scratch
> ...


Completely uninstall then go to the website and download again. It should work. I'm using Chrome right now in Windows 10


----------



## ckc17 (Mar 1, 2015)

I updated from 7 to 10 yesterday, everything is working fine including Chrome, [I have been using IE and Chrome, now 
Edge and Chrome]. Sure it takes a little time to find some of the changed functions but everything that worked before still works, no problems so far.

Thanks for all your post Flav I read them regularly and they have often been helpful to me, I'm an oldie with limited computer experience/knowledge so any info is appreciated. Now after 10 years of XP then 7, I'm moving on to 10 and so far would say 'don't knock it too hard till you try it'

On another thread I someone was saying it was taking '5 minutes to wake up from sleep' after their upgrade I have just timed mine, 4 seconds.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

ckc17 said:


> I updated from 7 to 10 yesterday, everything is working fine including Chrome, [I have been using IE and Chrome, now
> Edge and Chrome]. Sure it takes a little time to find some of the changed functions but everything that worked before still works, no problems so far.
> 
> Thanks for all your post Flav I read them regularly and they have often been helpful to me, I'm an oldie with limited computer experience/knowledge so any info is appreciated. Now after 10 years of XP then 7, I'm moving on to 10 and so far would say 'don't knock it too hard till you try it'
> ...


Thanks someone else admits Flav has been far too critical of an operating system he isn't even familiar with.


----------

